# Wyndham problem



## Joni (Jun 22, 2012)

So I bought a timeshare that is based in lake lure ,NC in 08, however I never intended to go there because I was able to use the point system to go where ever I wanted. I did this for a few years and with the exception of paying "too" much have had several very nice vacations. Last year I got behind in the maintence fees (not the payments) and did not take a vacation. So In April of this year I caught up the late fees to current. Today when I went on the website to book a vacation and then called Wyndham I am being told that because I was behind in fees , I now have a fixed week only. I havent found my contract yet and if I did to read it and understand it completly drives me crazy....Could someone that has knowledge about this please tell me if this is correct?

crying in Va


----------



## ronparise (Jun 22, 2012)

Joni said:


> So I bought a timeshare that is based in lake lure ,NC in 08, however I never intended to go there because I was able to use the point system to go where ever I wanted. I did this for a few years and with the exception of paying "too" much have had several very nice vacations. Last year I got behind in the maintence fees (not the payments) and did not take a vacation. So In April of this year I caught up the late fees to current. Today when I went on the website to book a vacation and then called Wyndham I am being told that because I was behind in fees , I now have a fixed week only. I havent found my contract yet and if I did to read it and understand it completly drives me crazy....Could someone that has knowledge about this please tell me if this is correct?
> 
> crying in Va



The Wyndham points system is based on deeded ownerships that the owner agrees to deposit into a trust. In exchange for that deposit the owner is awarded a number of symbolic points. These points are then used as your currency to book vacation time at any of the resorts that have deeds deposited  in the trust.  The deed represents your ownership at a particular resort, which resort is operated by its own homeowners association. (hoa)

Your maintenance fees are actually made of of two parts. 1) is the maintenance fee to operate the resort and 2) the program fee imposed by the trust to manage the points program (reservations, the website, and the internal exchange program) The program fee is 51 cents per 1000 points or a minimum of $98

By virtue of your deeded ownership you are a member of the hoa and you are responsible for paying the maintenance fees that they impose. These fees are usually billed and paid at the beginning of the year. The key to your problem  (I think) is understanding that you own a fixed week that was converted to points and that Wyndham collects your fees throughout the year and when billed they pay the hoa on your behalf. (ie fees you pay to Wyndham in 2012 are used to pay the 2013 fees)  The fact is that you never fell behind on what you owed the hoa. and since you got caught up Wyndham will have the money to pay the hoa in January 

The program fee is another matter. you did fall behind here, and its just a membership. Basically they tossed you out of the trust when you fell behind. Since your deed is no longer in the trust, you cant use the points system. 

You can probably re convert back to points The fee is $2200 or $2300 

Im not 100% sure of this but Im pretty sure Im right.....

You will be able to deposit your week with rci and exchange there, but You will have to join RCi and pay their exchange fees.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 22, 2012)

Joni said:


> So I bought a timeshare that is based in lake lure ,NC in 08, however I never intended to go there because I was able to use the point system to go where ever I wanted. I did this for a few years and with the exception of paying "too" much have had several very nice vacations. Last year I got behind in the maintence fees (not the payments) and did not take a vacation. So In April of this year I caught up the late fees to current. Today when I went on the website to book a vacation and then called Wyndham I am being told that because I was behind in fees , I now have a fixed week only. I havent found my contract yet and if I did to read it and understand it completly drives me crazy....Could someone that has knowledge about this please tell me if this is correct?
> 
> crying in Va



I think Ron is right, if a converted fixed week goes behind in fees, Wyndham takes the converted points back and it is just a fixed week again.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 23, 2012)

Joni,
Lake Lure is one of the earlier Wyndham Resorts - Ron is most likely telling you the TRUTH. It converted back to the underlying week - look on YOUR deed and you will learn what week you have (or are currently stuck with). Or you can call the resort and have them look up your deeded. Do this NOW - you might still be able to use or TRADE your week in RCI ...

How many points did you have? You could buy points (or rent from an owner a reservation) for a vacation this year.

*As to how to solve the PROBLEM?* The resort sales staff will tell you to BUY a points contract from them and re-convert the Fixed Week (F/W) back to points. Would cost you ANOTHER $14,000-18,000 and you would be paying MFs on 2 ownerships.

Or call Wyndham Direct (their internal sales group which is NOT the resort sales departments) and I think it is $2495 to convert 1 fixed week back. I also think you can get a FREE F/W here and convert the 2nd week for $595. So for $3100 you can have what the Wyndham Resort staff would sell you for thousands more.

Maybe someone would POST the 1-800 number for the Direct Sales group.

*I would WRITE a very heart felt letter to Wyndham Consumer Affairs *- several letters - telling of your recent hardship and beg for re-instatement of your points status. 

Good luck ... 

And Welcome to TUG!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 23, 2012)

You have several things to consider.

Check and see what fixed  week it reverted to. If 24-33 might be more valuable as a fixed week.

Your  $98 POA fee included  about $40 for RCI membership which   has been terminated. You can buy  for $89. However, would also require $189 exchange fee to use.

Fixed weeks  vs UDI  are  as different as baseball and football  games.  You have a completely separate  phone number and different  rules,  few garbage fees, etc.  However, you must book early,   often  can do up to two years out. Come late fall of use year inventory runs out  as  units  that were vacant  during dead time  are gone. Unlike points which can be deposited  at year end.

Paying  around $2,500 to convert back  is expensive. If you bought a resale for a $1.00  the  $2,500 would cover MF for 4 years and you probably would be used to taking two weeks  and  dig up MF after that. Or, rent fixed week.     Also,  "new" purchase would give you  a "free" RCI membership.

You might contact shelly.griessel@wyn.com  with your tale of woe! Think she is VP owner relations or similar!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 23, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> ...You might contact shelly.griessel@wyn.com  with your tale of woe! Think she is VP owner relations or similar!



Thanks, Paco ... I knew someone would KNOW her name. Please, OP, write a good letter ASAP to this Wyndham VP.


----------



## Joni (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions. I will write the letter and see what happens. I have week 5 . I thought I had 184,000 points. I pay 170. per month payment and 77. per month maintaince fee. I think RCI was included. I havent found my contract yet. I bought this from corporate in Orlando. Is this where this lady is based? Also I feel like I have spent way more money than I should have so I won't consider paying them money to transfer back to points. Being a single parent of 4 kids is not easy. But a little vacation , I think is important.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 28, 2012)

ronparise said:


> You will be able to deposit your week with rci and exchange there, but You will have to join RCi and pay their exchange fees.



Or the OP could use one of the independent exchange companies that does not cost anything to join.


----------



## dr_adventure (Jun 29, 2012)

Did you buy resale or retail.  If resale - dump the property and buy a new points contract on ebay - I would all Wyndham and tell them that is what you are going to do - they may do the right thing - but I doubt it.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 30, 2012)

dr_adventure said:


> Did you buy resale or retail. If resale - dump the property and buy a new points contract on ebay - I would all Wyndham and tell them that is what you are going to do - they may do the right thing - but I doubt it.


 

Looks like a developer purchase, not easy to dump



> I pay 170. per month payment and 77. per month maintaince fee


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 30, 2012)

I always understood it to be that they have the right to take the conversion away if you fell behind.  In hindsight, maybe you should have contacted Wyndham when you were falling behind.  I am not sure how helpful they might have been.  I also guess that since the points are not deeded to the week, that the usual real estate forclosure notification requirements would not be applicable.

But, I agree with all the advice previously given.  Get in touch with someone at Wyndham ASAP.  In a recent thread about the history of the timesharing someone posted a name of someone at Wyndham who took Deanne Gabel's place and it is different from the one above.  I would try both names.


----------



## Joni (Jul 1, 2012)

I have emailed and left a phone message, still waiting..... not sure if this was retail or resale, but since Lake Lure is an older property was thinking it was resale.
So it wouldn't have mattered if I had fallen behind in both payments and mf's? I thought since it was just mf's that it wouldn't change.
So even though I have paid 170.00 a month plus 70.00 a month. 240 a month since feb of 08, four years at approx 11,500. I should just dump it?


----------



## kalua (Jul 1, 2012)

ron is entirely correct ,if a fixed week is converted to points and you don't pay maint. fee's they will convert it back to a fixed week. however if you can get to talk to the right person they can if they will turn your week back to point's, the problem is talking to someone that will work with you.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 1, 2012)

Joni said:


> I have emailed and left a phone message, still waiting..... not sure if this was retail or resale, but since Lake Lure is an older property was thinking it was resale.
> So it wouldn't have mattered if I had fallen behind in both payments and mf's? I thought since it was just mf's that it wouldn't change.
> So even though I have paid 170.00 a month plus 70.00 a month. 240 a month since feb of 08, four years at approx 11,500. I should just dump it?



When reviewing TUG advise or any other advise for that matter, it may not be what it appears.  A number of people on the site have a interest in seeing timeshares remain relatively worthless.  Some of these will take it from you for a dollar or you pay them to take it if you buy into that thought process.  You have many options for use other than giving the timeshare away to someone that is an unknown.  A number of the options have been pointed out in above posts.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 1, 2012)

A number of people have developed strategies for dealing with worthless timeshares

The majority if the people would prefer for the developer price to be representative of the value underlying week and the resale to remain proportionate


----------



## Joni (Jul 16, 2012)

Just a little update.....I am being told that it will take 2to 3 weeks for them to pull a copy of converted points part of the contract.
I dont believe that there is one, because I kept all papers that I signed and there is no mention of points except on a paper that was printed out once on a visit to Williamsburg(governors green).
Not sure id this will help me or not. I do have a friend Lawyer that I'm gonna get to look at the papers that I have.


----------



## DrBopp (Jul 17, 2012)

*This week 5 is during ski season*



Joni said:


> Thanks to everyone for your suggestions. I will write the letter and see what happens. I have week 5 . I thought I had 184,000 points. I pay 170. per month payment and 77. per month maintaince fee. I think RCI was included. I havent found my contract yet. I bought this from corporate in Orlando. Is this where this lady is based? Also I feel like I have spent way more money than I should have so I won't consider paying them money to transfer back to points. Being a single parent of 4 kids is not easy. But a little vacation , I think is important.



This is a mountain resort and week 5 during ski season may have some value. How much?? I don't really know.

Gordon


----------

